# Enabling Direct 3D Acceleration, AGP Texture Acceleration...



## Amberoo (Apr 15, 2009)

I got Spore today, for the PC. Brought it home, installed it, and it gives me this error: *Could not create the Graphics Device. DirectX is not available. [1002] *I went to the website and looked up the error, and the technical support site says to install DirectX or reinstall Spore. I went and installed the latest version of DirectX, and I've uninstalled and reinstalled Spore. I downloaded and installed the latest drivers for the video card. I checked system requirements for the game, and my computer meets all the requirements. I went to dxdiag and DirectDraw, 3D acceleration, and AGP Texture acceleration are all not available, which in my opinion is the problem. But the enable/disable button for these features is greyed out, and I don't know what to do at this point. 
*
DxDiag report:*
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/15/2009, 02:52:23
Machine name: BER
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090206-1234)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: VIAK8M
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: )Phoenix - Award WorkstationBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3400+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.8GHz
Memory: 1022MB RAM
Page File: 382MB used, 1980MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Radeon 9550 / X1050 Series
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x4153)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4153&SUBSYS_04021002&REV_00
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Default Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6925 (English)
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 2/25/2009 16:41:10, 325120 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 2/25/2009 17:58:57, 3565568 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-0213-11CF-BF68-0824A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x4153
SubSys ID: 0x04021002
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_82151565&REV_60
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6240 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 4/25/2007 16:20:48, 4030144 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 26, 25
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 26, 25
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Creative Sound Blaster PCI
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1274&DEV_1371&SUBSYS_13711274&REV_06
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: es1371mp.sys
Driver Version: 5.01.3612.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 6/3/2002 11:18:32, 40832 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Creative Technology Ltd.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 4000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.6240 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/25/2007 16:20:48, 4030144 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: Creative Sound Blaster PCI
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: es1371mp.sys
Driver Version: 5.01.3612.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 6/3/2002 11:18:32, 40832 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xCCC

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Creative Sound Blaster PCI, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Creative Sound Blaster MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Creative Sound Blaster MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 2.20
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00E5
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 01:15:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00E5
| | Location: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 2.20
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/14/2008 01:15:28, 10368 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/14/2008 01:15:28, 36864 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/14/2008 01:15:24, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 4/14/2008 06:41:56, 20992 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID Non-User Input Data Filter
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00E5
| | | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_00e5&col01
| | | Service: NuidFltr
| | | Driver: hidserv.dll, 4/14/2008 05:41:56, 21504 bytes
| | | Driver: nuidfltr.sys, 8/31/2007 18:58:20, 18856 bytes
| | | Driver: wdfcoinstaller01005.dll, 8/31/2007 19:01:28, 1421736 bytes
| | | 
| +-+ Microsoft USB Wireless Mouse (IntelliPoint)
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00E5
| | | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_00e5&col02
| | | Upper Filters: Point32
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 13:48:00, 12160 bytes
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: point32.sys, 12/4/2008 11:34:32, 27784 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ Creative AudioPCI (ES1371,ES1373) (WDM)
| Location: PCI bus 0, device 8, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\ven_1274&dev_1371&subsys_13711274
| Service: es1371
| Driver: ksuser.dll, 4/14/2008 05:41:58, 4096 bytes
| Driver: ksproxy.ax, 4/14/2008 05:42:44, 129536 bytes
| Driver: ks.sys, 4/14/2008 00:46:38, 141056 bytes
| Driver: drmk.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:16, 60160 bytes
| Driver: portcls.sys, 4/14/2008 00:49:42, 146048 bytes
| Driver: stream.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:16, 49408 bytes
| Driver: wdmaud.drv, 4/14/2008 06:42:46, 23552 bytes
| Driver: es1371mp.sys, 6/3/2002 11:18:32, 40832 bytes
| 
+-+ Game Port for Creative 
| | Matching Device ID: *ctl7001
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 4/14/2008 01:15:30, 10624 bytes


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Try updating your video card drivers.


----------

